# Awesome MOVIE Moments Thread



## Flash (Jun 22, 2013)

*Epic/Awesome MOVIE Moments Thread*

❤​*EPIC/AWESOME MOVIE MOMENTS*❤​​
There were lot of movies with AWESOME moments irrespective of the language, that makes the movie memorable and special.
Whenever you hear the movie name/see the movie poster, that sudden moment will come to your mind.

The moment can be anything -* Sentimental/Spine-chilling/Goose-bumping/Tear-shedding/Happy-endings/Heart-touching.*
Share those moments along with the movie name here and 


Spoiler



it, if it's about an ending





Spoiler



.





Spoiler



▶ *Movie name:*
▶ *The Moment*(*s*)*:
***Suggestions to add anything apart from the above two, is welcome.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: ››››› Awesome MOVIE Moments Thread ™*

i will always remember the ending moments of saw-1 & the accompanying background music.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 22, 2013)

TDK - The ending
Spiderman 2 - Doc Ock vs Spiderman on train.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 22, 2013)

▶  Saving Private Ryan
▶  time: 2:18:23 to 2:19:28
▶ the moment: sniper action


----------



## Flash (Jun 22, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> TDK - The ending
> Spiderman 2 - Doc Ock vs Spiderman on train.


Watched by noon only. That's one hell of a fight.


----------



## quagmire (Jun 22, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> TDK - The ending
> Spiderman 2 - Doc Ock vs Spiderman on train.



+1.


▶ *Movie name:* Iron Man 1
▶ *The Moment*(*s*): 

* *Stark testing his rocket boots for the first time*
Quotes:


Spoiler



[testing his rocket boots for the first time]
Tony Stark: Okay, let's do this right. Start mark, half a meter and to the right. Dummy, look alive, you're on standby for fire safety. You, roll it. Activate hand controls... okay, we're gonna start off nice and easy. See if 10% thrust capacity achieves lift. In three... two... one...
[He activates his rocket boots, which launch him right up into the ceiling, to crash back down. Dummy sprays him with extinguisher foam]



* *Iron Man's first flight*
Quotes:


Spoiler



Jarvis: [while Tony is wearing the Mark II Armor] Test complete. Preparing to power down and begin diagnostics...

Tony Stark: Uh, yeah, tell you what. Do a weather and ATC check, start listening in on ground control.

Jarvis: Sir, there are still terabytes of calculations required before an actual flight is...

Tony Stark: Jarvis... sometimes you gotta run before you can walk.  

[testing the Mark II armor]
Tony Stark: Okay, let's see what this thing can do. What's SR-71's record?

Jarvis: The altitude record for fixed wing flight is 85,000 feet, sir.

Tony Stark: Records are made to be broken! Come on!



*When Stark goes to 'Gulmira'

Quotes:


Spoiler



News Reporter: The 15-mile hike to the outskirts
of Gulmira can only be described

as a descent into hell,
into a modern day Heart of Darkness.

Simple farmers and herders
from peaceful villages

have been driven from their homes,

displaced from their lands by warlords
emboldened by a new-found power.

Villagers have been forced to take
shelter in whatever crude dwellings

they can find in the ruins
of other villages,

or here in the remnants
of an old Soviet smelting plant.

Recent violence has been attributed
to a group of foreign fighters

referred to by locals as the Ten Rings.

As you can see, these men are
heavily armed and on a mission.

A mission that could prove fatal
to anyone who stands in their way.

With no political will
or international pressure,

there's very little hope
for these refugees.

Around me, a woman begging for news
on her husband,

who was kidnapped by insurgents,

either forced to join their militia...

Desperate refugees clutch
yellowed photographs,

holding them up to anyone
who will stop.

A child's simple question,
"Where are my mother and father?"

refugees who can only wonder who,
if anyone, will help


.

Action scene that follows next --> Simply epic 

Background Score is ultimate​


Spoiler


----------



## Flash (Jun 22, 2013)

▶*Spiderman 3*
-The scene where Harry (Goblin Jr.) comes to the aid of Parker (Spiderman), after realising the truth.
That was a sudden twist, because everyone believed that there's none to help Spiderman at that point.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 22, 2013)

Project X
-Swimming pool scene


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jun 22, 2013)

Wild Things:
The threesome scene.

Whaaaattt. It was memorable!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 22, 2013)

▶ *Movie name:Avengers *
▶ *The Moment*(*s*)*:The Sequence starting from where Black Widow goes up on one of the Chitauri ship till Hulk punches Thor 

▶That's My Secret Captain I am always angry 
▶Hulk Ragdolls Loki
▶Avengers Circle Formation
▶Thanos!
*
▶ *Movie name:The Dark Knight*
▶ *The Moment:**The Ending *
▶ *Movie name:The Dark Knight Rises*
▶ *The Moment(s):**The Ending *
*▶Bruce Wayne getting out of the pit Finally (Deshi Basara) *
*▶Selina Kyle on Batpod*


Will post a lot more ....


----------



## R2K (Jun 22, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Project X
> -Swimming pool scene




Not just that one 
Its really hard to believe that movie is based on a true event


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 22, 2013)

*Movie* ->*Avenger*

*Moment* - When Hulk returns and joins the A-team in the fight, and then takes down on that mammoth. (more or less same moment rajaGod512 said).  I have to say, Hulk's smashing in the movie was soooo good  Especially when he literally "washed" Loki like a cloth calling him "Puny God". 

One more I can count of is signature entry of Tony Stark .


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 22, 2013)

▶ *Movie name:Man Of Steel*
▶ *The Moment(s):**Smallville Battle*
*▶"YOU THINK--YOU CAN THREATEN--MY MOTHER!" *


Spoiler


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 22, 2013)

R2K said:


> Not just that one
> Its really hard to believe that movie is based on a true event


Yeah, the movie got everything awesome LOL


----------



## Flash (Jun 22, 2013)

*Ratatouille *- This feeling.. I wonder how they've managed to get these real expression/feeling with a unreal object(render).


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 22, 2013)

▶ Movie name:Inception
▶ The Moment:Ending scene when all arrive at the airport with the "Time" song.

▶ Movie name:Max Payne
▶ The Moment:Every time the effects of the drugs show up.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 23, 2013)

There are so many...we can just keep going on and on.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 23, 2013)

Avengers 
Cpt america instructing hulk smash 
Ironman calling hawkeye legolas
Hulk hitting thor off screen

That one scene is better than Hulk movies, shows Hulk has only anger, no world to save 

Kill Bill - crazy 88 sequence 

Speed Racer - end credits, chimp going ape 

Gandalf yelling at everyone to aim for the trolls


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 23, 2013)

Man of Steel : Little Clark and Pa Kent's scene where the latter says : "Somewhere out there you have another father. He has sent you here for a reason."


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 23, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Man of Steel : Little Clark and Pa Kent's scene where the latter says : "Somewhere out there you have another father. He has sent you here for a reason."



AHH....


----------



## quagmire (Jun 23, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *Ratatouille *- This feeling.. I wonder how they've managed to get these real expression/feeling with a unreal object(render).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



+1000

Even the ending dialogue by Anton Ego is brilliant:
Quotes:


Spoiler



Anton Ego: In many ways, the work of a critic is easy. We risk very little, yet enjoy a position over those who offer up their work and their selves to our judgment. We thrive on negative criticism, which is fun to write and to read. But the bitter truth we critics must face, is that in the grand scheme of things, the average piece of junk is probably more meaningful than our criticism designating it so. But there are times when a critic truly risks something, and that is in the discovery and defense of the *new*. The world is often unkind to new talent, new creations. The new needs friends. Last night, I experienced something new: an extraordinary meal from a singularly unexpected source. To say that both the meal and its maker have challenged my preconceptions about fine cooking is a gross understatement. They have rocked me to my core. In the past, I have made no secret of my disdain for Chef Gusteau's famous motto, "Anyone can cook." But I realize, only now do I truly understand what he meant. Not everyone can become a great artist; but a great artist *can* come from *anywhere*. It is difficult to imagine more humble origins than those of the genius now cooking at Gusteau's, who is, in this critic's opinion, nothing less than the finest chef in France. I will be returning to Gusteau's soon, hungry for more.




▶ *Movie name:* Up (2009)
▶ *The Moment*(*s*):

The entire movie is great but this moment is unforgettable:

*When 'Carl Fredricksen' finds out 'Ellie's addition to her Adventure Book..
The accompanying background music is the best I have heard so far.. Astonishing how animated characters can move you so much..


----------



## Flash (Jun 23, 2013)

Up is chanceless. The expressions on Carl's face even make you .


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Jun 23, 2013)

▶ Movie name: Thank You for Smoking (2005)
▶ The Moment(s) are spread  through out the movie

The Intro : "You know that guy in bar who can pickup any chick. I'm him , "ONCRACK" "

Another : That's the beauty or argument, if you argument correctly you're never wrong.

The cancer talk show

Aaron talking to his son's step dad

Father and Son's talk

And the ending


----------



## Flash (Jun 23, 2013)

*The Hunger Games*
The scene when Rue dies, and the emotional outburst followed by touching music.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 23, 2013)

Movie: TED

Scene: ted's job interview at the store..

Awesome dialouge...


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 23, 2013)

I might sound like a freak here, but there is a scene from a Bollywood movie which is heart-touching.
Baghban - Amitabh Bachchan's speech on the parents-children relationship.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 24, 2013)

Pursuit of happyness 

The scene where Mr. Frohm borrows $5 from will Smith, and that expression on will's face!!! EPIC!! Heart touching


----------



## Anorion (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Flash (Jun 24, 2013)

*Life is beautiful
*The scene when the Doctor calls Guido in private, meaning to say something. 


Spoiler



Guido happily go with the intention that he's going to give him an hint/help to escape from the camp. But, the doctor asks answer for the riddle.


Guido's expression in the scene is one of the best, i've ever seen.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 24, 2013)

Terminator 2-Arnold's Thumbs up(at the end of the movie)


----------



## lywyre (Jun 24, 2013)

Movie: Sixth Sense.


Spoiler



The climax when Bruce Willis realizes that he is dead.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i will always remember the ending moments of saw-1 & the accompanying background music.


that's my favourite and awesome scene and the whole part 1 is brilliant 



Nanducob said:


> Terminator 2-Arnold's Thumbs up(at the end of the movie)


+1 to this the bg music @that moment is stolen in Akshay kumar/Sunil shetty movie Mohra 


Hachi: A dog's tale has very heart touching moments
Eden Lake: the scene when Jeeny found the ring Steve's pocket...it was splendid scene


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 24, 2013)

Movie : *Fight Club*

*I look around,I look around I see a lot of new faces *till that Raymond K Hessel scene finishes.

Movie : *The Dark Knight
*
From the dialogue _*took me three weeks to get a reservation here*_ till the Mob/Joker scene afterwards. 

I watch those scenes everyday.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey..I found a similar thread 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat...onal-touchy-moments-movie-spoilers-ahead.html


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Up in the Air* - Whenever the guy packs

*The Matrix* - When Neo wakes up after getting hit by bullet

*The pursuit of Happiness* - When Will got job in firm and his run towards his son

*Inception* - Totem's movement at the end

*Dark Knight* - Score and Joker's act

*Lord of the Rings* - war scene

*Transformers* - power link with Jetfire

to be continued!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 26, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> *Lord of the Rings* - war scene



What?


----------



## quagmire (Jun 26, 2013)

lywyre said:


> Movie: Sixth Sense.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Add Spoiler tags!


----------



## Flash (Jun 26, 2013)

*Ironman
*- Mark II take-off scene + OST.
- Auto-fitting of Mark III armor by Machines with HUD.
- Firing of tiny missile from his wrist to a tank, followed by blast.
- Obadiah's scientists trying to recreate Stark's arc reactor and say "We're not Tony Stark".
- Miniature arc reactor souvenir showing "Proof that Tony Stark has a heart".
- Last and lovely, "I'm ironman" scene,


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 26, 2013)

*PoC *(all parts) : Whenever Capt Jack Sparrow goes for a new mission with the signature music playing in background. The music is just too good!


----------



## jaleel (Jun 27, 2013)

Final destination 2, first pile-up scene, Infact i first watch part 2 only, then search for part 1.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Shutter Island*



Spoiler



In the end when Di Caprio "relapses" into his condition, forcing the doctors to lobotomize him. And when he is being taken away, he says,* "Which would be worse: To live as a monster, or to die as a good man?"*, doesn't respond to "Teddy!" and you realize that he actually wants the operation... Mein Gott!!!


----------



## Anorion (Jun 27, 2013)

avengers, tinier missiles in ironman suit 

Pelennor Fields in ROTK is LOTR war scene


----------



## R2K (Jun 27, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> *Up in the Air* - Whenever the guy packs
> 
> 
> 
> *The pursuit of Happiness* - When Will got job in firm and his run towards his son



+1. Same here


----------



## Baker (Jun 27, 2013)

Blood diamond--> final phone call between di caprio and maddy bowen


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 27, 2013)

*X-Men First Class *
->I Prefer* Magneto*


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 27, 2013)

V for Vendetta - V's introduction scene.


Spoiler



Voilà!  In view, a humble vaudevillian veteran cast vicariously as both victim and villain by the vicissitudes of fate.This visage, no mere veneer of vanity is a vestige of the vox populi, now vacant, vanished. However, this valorous visitation of a bygone vexation stands vivified and has vowed to vanquish these venal and virulent vermin van-guarding vice and vouchsafing the violently vicious and voracious violation of volition. The only verdict is vengeance, a vendetta held as a votive not in vain,for the value and veracity of such shall one day vindicate the vigilant and the virtuous. Verily, this vichyssoise of verbiage veers most verbose. So let me simply add that it’s my very good honour to meet you and you may call me V.




And the jail scene of course.


Spoiler



Quote about freedom 
''  I shall die here. Every inch of me will perish. Every inch but one. An inch... It is small, and fragile, and it is the only thing in the world worth having. We must never lose it or give it away. We must never let them take it from us. ''



Life of Pi -  Choice !


Spoiler



Pi asks him which story the writer prefers, and the writer chooses the one with the tiger because it "is the better story", to which Pi responds, "Thank you. And so it goes with God".



Sherlock Holmes(A game of shadows) - Escape from the factory -action sequence in the woods
Sherlock Holmes , James Moriarty 's finale.

50/50 - Climax scene, right in the emotion! :'(

Ocean's Twelve - Night Fox's Capoeira skill to evade lasers..
and the BG song is awesome!!    Thé à la Menthe by La Caution


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 17, 2013)

All seem to be posting from hollywood movies, but I feel there are special moments in hindi movies also.

To add my two cents:

Terminator 2: Arnold's thumbs up at the end of the movie.
Independence day: Actually there are couple of scenes I like most - (1) Bull Pullman's (US president's) speech to the Americans on 4th July before going into the final battle with the aliens. (2) The ending when the aliens got defeated and Jeff Goldbum's daughter or Will Smith's daughter says "happy 4th of july daddy". (3) The drunkard who crashed his own fighter plane (suicide mission) to the alien ship's main weapon just as it was about to fire to destroy their shield.
Basic Instinct: Sharon Stone's famous scene at the police station 
Jurassic Park: Scene starting from when the tourists at the jeep could hear the t-rex coming (vibrations on the glass of water) when the electric fence failed. 
Armageddon: Bruce Willis giving up his life on the asteroid to save mankind.
Hungama: Most of the comedy scenes with Paresh Rawal, Akshaye Khanna, Shakti Kapoor. 
Lakshya: 1) Hrithik hoisting the Indian flag at the peak after the climax and his reunion with Priety Zinta. 2) Hrithik and team defeating the Pakistanis.
Golmaal: "Beta Ramprasad".. Most comedy scenes with the great Utpal Dutt and Amol Palekar.

And many more.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 17, 2013)

axelzdly1 said:


> V for Vendetta - V's introduction scene.
> Ocean's Twelve - Night Fox's Capoeira skill to evade lasers..
> and the BG song is awesome!!    Thé à la Menthe by La Caution



One of the best scenes ever..was stumped when i watched that scene !!


& also the entry scene of Batman in The Dark Knight Rises was amazing..Literally had Goosebumps !!!!


----------



## Flash (Jul 18, 2013)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Basic Instinct: Sharon Stone's famous scene at the police station


*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/04/28/uqaduvet.jpg

*Air force one *- The scene where the soldiers rescue POTUS, when everyone is keen on knowing what happened to him. After a moment they say "*We are changing our call signs. Liberty 24 is now Airforce one!!".

*


----------



## Flash (Jul 20, 2013)

ReWatched "Despicable me" yesterday. There were lots of emotional moments throughout the film between Gru & the girls.. It's far better than live-action movies.
Ok. My favorites are:

- Gru's pep talk with minions regarding Mr.Perkins's decision to not sponsor Gru, thereby abandoning the "Steal moon" mission. Agnes, the little girl walks front and giving up her piggybank money to build the rocket..
- Gru's emotional outrage after Vector told that he's not gonna release the girls though he gave the moon to him.
- Gru's kissing the girls, after story telling.
- Minion's comedies. (Reallly looking forward for the Minions film).


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 20, 2013)

The ending scene of dark night..



Spoiler



Batman:Set the dogs on me, that's what needs to happen. Because sometimes, the truth isn't good enough, sometimes people deserve more. Sometimes people deserve to have their faith rewarded.


Lt. James Gordon to his son: Because he's the hero Gotham deserves, but not the one it needs right now. So we'll hunt him. Because he can take it. Because he's not our hero. He's a silent guardian. A watchful protector. A Dark Knight.



Plus whenever joker says-



Spoiler



Do you know how i got these scars??



and-



Spoiler



*Why so Serious!!*


----------



## Anorion (Jul 20, 2013)

Hot Shots Part Deux... Everything the knife does

Andaz Apna Apna - crimemaster gogo saying hands up and leading way pointing the gun at thin air and amar and prem following him with their hands up

The Hobbit - Thorin yelling at the dwarves to "cut the rope!"

LOTR dont remember which part Gimli counting Legolas' slain oliphaunt as "just one"


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 20, 2013)

^Its Rotk


----------



## Flash (Aug 2, 2013)

*X men first class
*- The scene where Magneto manipulates the missile turned against them.
- Sebastian shaw's destruction scene of killing many men.
- Submarine rising by Magneto.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 2, 2013)

There's a scene in Xmen : first class where Magneto puts a coin through Shaw's Forehead..Awesome scene with gr8 BGM !!


----------



## quagmire (Aug 2, 2013)

*Kung Fu Panda 1* : 

1. Tai Lung's escape
2. Tigress' attempt to defeat Tai Lung
3. Shifu training Po 
4. Tai Lung vs Shifu
5. Tai Lung vs Po

Quotes : 



Spoiler



Oogway: There is a saying: yesterday is history, tomorrow is a mystery, but today is a gift. That is why it is called the "present."

[Po looks at the scroll again, and sees his reflection in it]
Po: There is no secret ingredient...

Tai Lung: He's a panda! You're a panda! What are you gonna do, big guy? Sit on me?
Po: Don't tempt me.

Tai Lung: You can't defeat me! You... you're just a big... fat... panda!
[He throws a weak punch, Po catches his hand by the finger]
Po: I'm not a big fat panda. I'm THE big fat panda.


----------



## Flash (Oct 21, 2013)

Watched 'English Vinglish' yesterday.

- The moment, when Sridevi excuses her husband by saying 'May I', and giving a speech about the marriage..


----------



## cutemug (Oct 21, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Hot Shots Part Deux... Everything the knife does
> 
> Andaz Apna Apna - crimemaster gogo saying hands up and leading way pointing the gun at thin air and amar and prem following him with their hands up
> 
> ...




Lolz, that reminded me of when in Andaz apna apna, they are walking down the stairs and Aamir khan says "Gogo ji Aapka Ghagra"


----------



## quagmire (Oct 21, 2013)

*A Beautiful Mind * : 



Spoiler



When the person from the Nobel Committee and Nash are discussing in the cafeteria, all the senior professors honor him with their pen.


----------



## shuhailnp (Oct 22, 2013)

Final fantasy :the spirits within :- Beginning and Ending scene (The Dream Within by Lara Fabian)

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=6HvOQPG61hE[/YOUTUBE]

Terminator 3 and terminator salvation : ending scene .

Bourne ultimatum : Chasing scene .

Quantum of solace : Beginning Car chase .

Wanted : Train scene


----------



## Anorion (Oct 30, 2013)

Iron Man 2, Hammer + droids giving Iron Man hammeroid condition


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Epic/Awesome MOVIE Moments Thread*

The dictator(2013) : when the double was milking the girls. Damn funny !!!


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 30, 2013)

Terminator 2 : Arnold putting a bullet through LN2 frozen T1000 and shattering to pieces..."Hasta la Vista baby"


The Dark Knight : joker to bank manager after pinning him "I believe whatever doesn’t kill you simply makes you… stranger"

The Dark Knight : Joker to Batman : "Uhh, you... You just couldn't let me go, could you? This is what happens when an unstoppable force meets an immovable object. You truly are incorruptible, aren't you? Huh? You won't kill me out of some misplaced sense of self-righteousness...and I won't kill you because you're just too much fun. I think you and I are destined to do this forever."


----------



## Flash (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Epic/Awesome MOVIE Moments Thread*



Rishi. said:


> The dictator(2013) : when the double was milking the girls. Damn funny !!!






sam_738844 said:


> The Dark Knight : Joker to Batman : "Uhh, you... You just couldn't let me go, could you? This is what happens when an unstoppable force meets an immovable object. You truly are incorruptible, aren't you? Huh? You won't kill me out of some misplaced sense of self-righteousness...and I won't kill you because you're just too much fun. I think you and I are destined to do this forever."


A perfect beautiful sentence with a deep meaning.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Epic/Awesome MOVIE Moments Thread*

Basic Instinct.

Michael Douglous and Jean Tripplehorn.

Dark Knight.

First face to face meeting of Harvey and Bruce as well as Joker and the mob.

Fight Club.

Raymond K Hessels human sacrifice.


----------



## Flash (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Epic/Awesome MOVIE Moments Thread*



axes2t2 said:


> Dark *K*Night.
> 
> First face to face meeting of Harvey and Bruce as well as Joker and the mob.



.....


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Epic/Awesome MOVIE Moments Thread*


----------



## Anorion (Nov 2, 2013)

Reed is actually Nick Fury in the fantastic 4 silver surfer movie

Salman telling driver lets go to Rajkumar Santoshi's house and watch Andaaz Apna Apna in phata poster nikla hero

Xmen first class, mystique calling beast "amazing" while he hanging upside down, an obvious reference to spiderman, something that the studio is specifically not allowed to do (sony got rights else spidey could have featured in x films and vice versa)


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 2, 2013)

The Ending scene of Shawshank Redemption, just before the credits, where Andy and Red meet


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 2, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> The Ending scene of Shawshank Redemption, just before the credits, where Andy and Red meet



For me it was when they discover the escape tunnel and when the narrator explains why the guy used to roam in the field (to secretly dispose the sand).


----------



## Flash (Nov 2, 2013)

^ The climax itself was so amazing. That's why it's still in IMBD top 10..


----------



## kisame (Nov 2, 2013)

MOVIE:Body of Lies

Scene:When terrorists come to pick Caprio and use the dust to render the camera useless.


----------



## quagmire (Nov 3, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> For me it was when they discover the escape tunnel and when the narrator explains why the guy used to roam in the field (to secretly dispose the sand).



OT: That exact same method was used in the movie The Great Escape (1963) . Another great movie..


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 3, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ The climax itself was so amazing. That's why it's still in IMBD top 10..





harshilsharma63 said:


> For me it was when they discover the escape tunnel and when the narrator explains why the guy used to roam in the field (to secretly dispose the sand).



Yeah that one is great too, one of my favorite movies...


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 3, 2013)

Avengers : Hulk gives TEH Loki a beating and then Loki Cries like a baby. "Puny God."-Hulk


----------



## Vyom (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Epic/Awesome MOVIE Moments Thread*

Some of the scenes of some of the movies which made me fall in love with Hollywood:

Artificial Intelligence: 
During the end of the movie when aliens are traveling in their "vehicle" towards frozen David. Gives me goosebumps.

Bicentennial Man:
When Robin William goes on the journey of finding more robots, and discovers the intricacies of human life.

The Time Machine:
The time travel sequence of scientist, Hartdegen  when he travels to a time far far away! The music still echoes my mind and clenches my soul.


----------



## Flash (Jan 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]rWUDKY7E8ok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 5, 2014)

^ That and 1 more scene in which USS Vengeance destroys half of San Francisco ... and People say Man of Steel had destruction  


Spoiler



P.S. When I think about it STID had many amazing scenes like Enterprise coming out of the ocean , that whole warp scene with Vengeance and Enterprise , Enterprise falling to earth and then rising above cloud .


----------



## quan chi (Jan 8, 2014)

Hindustani or Indian (1996)

When kamal hasan says "Meet me at the theater @10pm there is very good movie going on named "Schindler's List". The theater will be empty and we will enjoy. 
so true!


----------



## RBX (Jan 8, 2014)

Anorion said:


> the studio is specifically not allowed to do (sony got rights else spidey could have featured in x films and vice versa)


Is there something similar involved in X-men and Iron Man etc case? A scene in The Wolverine shows Trask Industries - seemed that they couldn't explicitly mention Stark.


----------



## Flash (Jan 8, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Is there something similar involved in X-men and Iron Man etc case? A scene in The Wolverine shows Trask Industries - seemed that they couldn't explicitly mention Stark.



Man, both are different..
Tony Stark <> Bolivar Trask


----------



## RBX (Jan 8, 2014)

Flash said:


> Man, both are different..
> Tony Stark <> Bolivar Trask


Sorry, I need to start following Google first (that I often tell others). I'm not much into reading DC/Marvel comics and can't remember if there was someone called Trask in the earlier trilogy.


----------



## Flash (Jan 8, 2014)

^ No prob. It happens.. :/


----------



## paulwalker10 (Jan 8, 2014)

Movie : The blind side
Scene : When the Micheal comes back to the investigator lady and tell her that he was studying in that school because every member of his family had studied from their..........

Movie : If-Only
Scene : when Ian tells Samantha that how much he loves her standing outside the restaurants.....


----------

